# oil light



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

my buddy has an 04 murano sl, awd w/ a cvt. recently he went about 10-11,000 miles without an oil change like a clown.. so i did an oil change, couldnt get the filter off for the life of me. i finally get it off, its over n done with. he drove about 800 miles i did another oil change just to clear anything out that shouldnt be there. eventually the oil light started to come on, then it was on all the time.. but now it doesnt do it as much. its always on when your idling or just sitting at a stop while in gear. it eventually starts to flash instead of staying on and will eventually go off as you hit 35-40. my thoughts to him were that his oil pump could be clogged. i've been checking all the fluids regularly and theyre all up to where they should be. it seemed like it had some hesitation when you give it full throttle. i dont drive this car everyday so i dont really know if somethings wrong or if thats how the cvt works. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like the oil pressure switch got clogged. Take it out and see if it's clogged, try and clean it. If that doesn't work then just replace it.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

Outkast said:


> Sounds like the oil pressure switch got clogged. Take it out and see if it's clogged, try and clean it. If that doesn't work then just replace it.


got any idea of where it is?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Right off no, I'll have to look it up on ASIST to be sure.


----------

